# Optima HD 141X projector and sound system question



## Thatguy1235 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey all, 

I've got a quick question. I have a Sony 5.1 ch home theater system. It's 1000w with 3 HDMI in/ 1 out. I recently purchased the Optoma HD 141X projector. I was wondering if there is any way to plug a Playstion/XBOX/PC into the projector with one HDMI and then use the 2nd port to connect to the sound system so that I will be able to hear it through surround sound. I've been searching for a while now and haven't been able to get any answers. I appreciate any help I can get. 

Thanks a million!


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

Plug everything into your AVR and send a single output to the projector. Select the input you wish to view on the AVR. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

